
Blippr Is Twitter For Micro-Reviews - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/28/blippr-is-twitter-for-micro-reviews/
======
markbao
[http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1137766258&chan...](http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1137766258&channel=979539543&lineup=-1)

Damn.

Blippr is executed much better, though. Interesting to see where I was last
year.

------
ivankirigin
Twitter is twitter for Micro-anything

~~~
unalone
It's a decent TechCrunch headline. The idea isn't to be realistic or accurate.
It's to portray a startup. And if you take a review site and mix it with
Twitter, this is what you would get.

~~~
ivankirigin
My point is that you can make a twitter bot to take microreviews for a given
topic very easily, and people are already on twitter. e.g.

@blippr i find using the hooks in twitter to be the easiest way to produce a
140 character review. Already sufficient network effects FTL

~~~
maryrosecook
I knocked something up along those iines a few months ago:
<http://tweviews.com>

~~~
ivankirigin
Perfect! Though to be fair, a categorized review site wouldn't need to spend
characters on @username and specifying the topic.

------
felipe
Seriously, how can someone possibly review Children of Men in less than 160
chars???

~~~
gaika
<http://www.blippr.com/movies/861-Children-of-Men> \- 59 reviews give pretty
good summury of what to expect.

